# Neue Akkus bald benötigt



## Verruckt-Birdman (10. März 2020)

*Neue Akkus bald benötigt*

Ich möchte bitte vernünftige AAA und AA Akkus kaufen, denn meine Battis sind bald verbraucht. Habe schon den ganzen, öden Tag nach vernünftigen Akkus Ausschau gehalten, aber die besten AAA hatten 1500 mah, waren von einer unbekannten Marke und das ist nicht witzig. Es gibt auch noch Globe Power und Sugdu, die sehr hohe Werte angeben, die kriegen aber keine guten Bewertungen.

Beispiel für alte Akkus, die nicht mehr gut in Schuß sind und nur noch zwischen 60 und 120 mah aufweisen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Diese Akkus waren für den nordamerikanischen Markt bestimmt.


----------



## flx23 (10. März 2020)

*AW: Neue Akkus bald benötigt*

Also ich habe sehr gute Erfahrung mit Batterien von Varta und Eneloop gemacht. Die AAA Batterien haben hier zwar auch "nur" knapp 1000 mah, aber diese Kapazität geht nicht nach 3 mal laden flöten wie bei billigen Modellen.

Grund für die "geringe" Kapazität ist, dass man aufgrund der Bauform und der Technologie stark begrenzt ist. Vorausgesetzt die Fertigungsqualitat ist identisch kann man grob sagen, dass je mehr Kapazität in einer Batterie sind, desto weniger Ladezyklen überlebt sie.
Natürlich spielt hier auch die Art der Belastung eine Rolle, also wie schnell ich sie lade und entlade, sowie wie stark ich sie überladen oder Unterlade.

Auch die Frage des Anwendungsfall könnte man mal aufwerfen. Ist es für z. B. Eine Funkmaus, die man jeden Abend wieder auf die Ladestation hängt oderehr für eine Taschenlampe die 5 Wochen "in der Wildnis" halten muss. Für zweiteres macht eine Batterie mit maximaler Kapazität Sinn, für ersteres ehr nicht. 

Wie du siehst, man kann da eine Wissenschaft draus machen und Doktorarbeiten darüber schreiben. Probiere doch einfach mal 2 verschiedene Hersteller aus und schau welcher die bessere Batterie für deinen Anwendungsfall bietet


----------



## XT1024 (10. März 2020)

*AW: Neue Akkus bald benötigt*

AAA mit 3600 mAh? Und die sollen echt sein? 

Ich meine ja nur... die haben sonst um 1000 und selbst AA mit 3000 erscheinen fragwürdig.


----------



## DOcean (10. März 2020)

*AW: Neue Akkus bald benötigt*

es gibt inzwischen auch sowelche: Blackube AA Wiederaufladbarer Akku 1.5V: Amazon.de: Elektronik

ob das was ist wollte ich mal testen bei nächster Gelegenheit...


----------



## P2063 (10. März 2020)

*AW: Neue Akkus bald benötigt*

Eneloop, kaufe seit Jahren nix anderes mehr. Tun von Fernbedienungen über Fotoblitz bis Baustellenlaser tadellos ihren Dienst.


----------



## tandel (10. März 2020)

*AW: Neue Akkus bald benötigt*



DOcean schrieb:


> es gibt inzwischen auch sowelche: Blackube AA Wiederaufladbarer Akku 1.5V: Amazon.de: Elektronik
> 
> ob das was ist wollte ich mal testen bei nächster Gelegenheit...



Das sind Lithium Akkus mit einer Lade/Spannungselektronik und die haben bei 1,5V 1500mAh, bzw, 2,25 Wh.
Vorteil ist, dass die die 1,5V bis zum Schluss halten und nicht wie NiMH Akkus bereits früh unter auf die 1,2V fallen.
Nachteil ist der sehr hohe Preis. Bei diesem Akkutyp ist die Grenze auch erreicht, weil ja Platz für die Schaltung sein muss.

Eneloop Pro haben 2,94Wh bei 1,2V 2450mAh, können also mehr Energie speichern als die vielfach teureren Lithium Akkus in AA.


Die hier abgebildten NiMH AAA mit 3600mAh 1,2V sind Fakes.
Bei z.B. Amazon gibt es AAA mit gemessenen 1100mAh, mehr ist bei NiMH nicht drin
EBL Micro AAA Akku NI-MH Akkubatterien 1100mAh 8: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (10. März 2020)

*AW: Neue Akkus bald benÃ¶tigt*



flx23 schrieb:


> Also ich habe sehr gute Erfahrung mit Batterien von Varta und Eneloop gemacht. Die AAA Batterien haben hier zwar auch "nur" knapp 1000 mah, aber diese Kapazität geht nicht nach 3 mal laden flöten wie bei billigen Modellen.
> 
> Grund für die "geringe" Kapazität ist, dass man aufgrund der Bauform und der Technologie stark begrenzt ist. Vorausgesetzt die Fertigungsqualitat ist identisch kann man grob sagen, dass je mehr Kapazität in einer Batterie sind, desto weniger Ladezyklen überlebt sie.
> Natürlich spielt hier auch die Art der Belastung eine Rolle, also wie schnell ich sie lade und entlade, sowie wie stark ich sie überladen oder Unterlade.
> ...


Wecker, zwei Wetterstationen (eine davon ist sehr energiehungrig), Fernbedienungen, Telefon und Handventilator (lol).
Je mehr Saft drin ist, desto besser.




XT1024 schrieb:


> AAA mit 3600 mAh? Und die sollen echt sein?
> 
> Ich meine ja nur... die haben sonst um 1000 und selbst AA mit 3000 erscheinen fragwürdig.


Die sind echt. Baujahr 2005 glaub ich.

Hier gibt es 1600er AAA und 3800er AA:
Akku Wiederaufladbar AAA Ni-MH Akku Rechargable  | real




DOcean schrieb:


> es gibt inzwischen auch sowelche: Blackube AA Wiederaufladbarer Akku 1.5V: Amazon.de: Elektronik
> 
> ob das was ist wollte ich mal testen bei nächster Gelegenheit...


Solche mit AAA haben leider eine sehr geringe Kapazität.

PS: Die mysteriösen Superakkus;
Globe Power AAA 3600 mah:
Globe Power Pack 4 wiederaufladbare Batterien: Amazon.de: Elektronik

SUGDU AAA 4800 mah:
BATTERIE MINI Eingabestift AAA wiederaufladbar Ni-MH 1.2 v 4800mAh  | eBay

SUGDU AA 6600 mah:
2 BATTERIE SUGDU RICARICABILE AA 6600MAH   | eBay

Sollte man das riskieren?


----------



## fotoman (10. März 2020)

*AW: Neue Akkus bald benötigt*

AAA mit einer max. nutzbaren Kapazität von 60-120 mAh sind nicht bald verbraucht, sondern schon lange tot. Das ist bei solchen Fake-Akkus aber auch kein Wunder.

Sonst muss man halt erst einmal sehen, wozu man die Akkus benötigt. Hohe Kapazität, lange Haltbarkeit der Energie oder Preis.

Meine uralten Enelop AA (die ältersten sind fast 14 Jahre alt), sind immer noch gut, wenn es um langlebigkeit bei realtiv geringer Energieabgabe geht. Werden aber kurzfristig höhere Ströme benötigt (Kamera, Blitz), dann lässt die nutzbare Kapazität mittlerweile doch sehr zu wünschen übrig. Und zwar auch dann, wenn sie frisch geladen sind.

In  den Geräten, in denen ich AAA Batterien/Akkus nutze, sind billige Aldi-NiMh verbaut (angeblich 1000 mAh, 4er-Pack manchmal für 3 Euro). Da lade ich lieber nach ca. 2 Jahren die Akkus wieder anstatt teure Eneloops (teils mit weniger Kapazität) zu nutzen.

Die Akkus im DECT-Telefon werden eher durch das dortige Ladegerät kaputt gebraten. Wobei auch dort ein Refresh durch ein ext. Ladegerät manchmal Wunder bewirken kann. Das ist halt wie bei Laptops, das Werbegelaber zu nicht mehr vorhandenem Memory-Effekt ist schlicht Schwachsinn.



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Solche mit AAA haben leider eine sehr  geringe Kapazität.


Physik lässt sich nunmal auch 2020 nicht überlisten. eAuto-Fahrer können ein Lied davon singen, da wäre eine höhere energiedichte erheblich wichtiger wie bei ein paar AAA-Akkus im  Hausgebrauch.

Wie lange diese Real-1600er AAA Akkus ihre Ladung dann auch halten, bleibt wohl zu testen. Als Akku für den Blitz würde ich sowas ja mal testen, sonst wären wie mir schlicht zu teuer.



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Sollte man das  riskieren?


Kaufen, laden (dann weisst Du, wieviel Dein Ladegerät  dort laden kann) und testen. Das Geld (10 Euro Versandkosten, macht 12 Aldi-Akkus inkl mehrfachem Laden) muss es Dir halt wert sein.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (10. März 2020)

*AW: Neue Akkus bald benötigt*

Hier sind die Sony Akkus. Die sind echt.

https://abload.de/img/sonyaaazbkk7.jpg

https://abload.de/img/sonyaao9jru.jpg

Ansonsten kennt man es ja: Man bekommt nicht, was möglich ist, sondern nur Kommerz.


----------



## tandel (10. März 2020)

*AW: Neue Akkus bald benötigt*



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Hier sind die Sony Akkus. Die sind echt.
> .



Fake, alles wesentlich über den Kapazitäten von Eneloop und Ansman liegt ist Fake. 
Photoshop ist einfach zu bedienen und die Druckerei druckt, was man ihnen dafür gibt.

Hier eine schöne Liste mit getesteten Akkus
Mignon NiMH AA-Akkus im Vergleichstest › pocketnavigation.de | Navigation | GPS | Blitzer | POIs


----------



## XT1024 (10. März 2020)

*AW: Neue Akkus bald benÃ¶tigt*

Beware of fake NiMH rechargeable batteries Was ich mal schnell gefunden habe.




Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Hier gibt es 1600er AAA und 3800er AA:


Nur weil es etwas (zu kaufen) gibt, muss der Aufdruck noch lange nicht stimmen.
Ich halte es da mal ganz einfach: AAA mit höherer Kapazität als AA? 🤔
AAA mit 4800? Warum schaffen das bekannter _Hersteller_ (oder Marken) nicht? 🤨



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Hier gibt es 1600er AAA und 3800er AA:
> Akku Wiederaufladbar AAA Ni-MH Akku Rechargable  | real


Das halb geklaute Sony-Design ist gut, ebenso das "Metal-Metal Hydride".



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Hier sind die Sony Akkus. Die sind echt.


Es gibt also Fotos von Fälschungen. 
Warum gibt es die super Sonys nicht bei seriösen Händlern?


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (10. März 2020)

*AW: Neue Akkus bald benÃ¶tigt*



XT1024 schrieb:


> Beware of fake NiMH rechargeable batteries Was ich mal schnell gefunden habe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Metal-Metal Hydride, das ist doch die neueste Generation 

Vielleicht gibts die Supersonys nicht mehr, sind halt sehr alt. habe jedenfalls mal bei Sony angefragt und warte ab.


----------



## tandel (10. März 2020)

*AW: Neue Akkus bald benötigt*



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Vielleicht gibts die Supersonys nicht mehr, sind halt sehr alt. habe jedenfalls mal bei Sony angefragt und warte ab.



Ein bisschen "Verruckt" muss man dazu schon sein, aber die Antwort wird bestimmt interessant


----------



## wuselsurfer (10. März 2020)

*AW: Neue Akkus bald benÃ¶tigt*



XT1024 schrieb:


> Beware of fake NiMH rechargeable batteries Was ich mal schnell gefunden habe.


 Als ich noch Akkus kommerzieller Geräte repariert habe, gab es nur Panasonic.
Nichts war besser und langlebiger.

Leider sind die fast nicht im Handel erhältlich für Privatpersonen.
Die Eneloop gehören ja zu Panasonic.



XT1024 schrieb:


> Warum gibt es die super Sonys nicht bei seriösen Händlern?


Sony war immer nicht so der Langzeitbringer.


----------



## fotoman (10. März 2020)

*AW: Neue Akkus bald benötigt*



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Ansonsten kennt man es ja: Man bekommt nicht, was möglich ist, sondern nur Kommerz.


Für sowas gibt es bei schon seit Jahrzehnten Akku-Ladegeräte, die einem Auskunft über die geladene Leistung und damit auch grob über den Zustand der Akkus geben. Inkl. der Frage, ob mehrere Akkus vergleichbare Kapazität haben und damit auch zusammen sinnvoll genutzt werden können.

Also einfach die Akkus in das Ladegerät legen, einmal komplett entladen, wieder laden und auslesen, wieviel Leistung sie im frisch geladenen Zustand amsatzweise haben.

Im Zweifel sind die 25€ dort besser investiert wie in so einen Satz Fake-Akkus.


----------

